# The only way to hunt tree rats



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

60 feet up 15 yards from tree head shot!


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

Pistols R Great Tree Declawers Huh? Haha I Have A Ruger Mk2 With A Red Dot, Its Done Its Job Too. Keep Shootin!!!!


----------



## Eric272 (Jan 3, 2007)

nice shootin!! i have a ruger 22/45 mkIII target model i throw bullets at squirrels alllll the time and its deadly if steady within 30 yrds its stock i just have a shooters edge red dot on it and it rocks. its fun to go out with my buddies hunting and i take it and they have their rim fire rifles or shotguns and i tap a few more on the head than they can hehe.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

missingND said:


> 60 feet up 15 yards from tree head shot!


Nice shot! I don't live to far from you would mind helping me find some land to hunt on? I am trying to find a place to hunt but I can't seem to find anything close that is public. 
I you are willing to help please just send me a PM.
Thanks


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Pm sent good luck


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

This site shows you all the public hunting lands in the state. Once you find one that's close to you, you can zoom in and see how to get there using the zoom bar on the left. If you need further assistance checking out the maps, hit the help button. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/hunting/LANACCWA_00.php


----------

